# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  پیغام Error: Cannot find module 'express' در node js

## behnambest2000

سلام دوستان من تازه node js رو روی سیستمم نصب کردم و یه پروژه رو میخوام Run کنم که همش این اررور رو میده ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید همش میگه ماژول express یافت نشد . اینم از اررورش 
Error: Cannot find module 'express'
    at Function.Module._resolveFilename (module.js:338:15)
    at Function.Module._load (module.js:280:25)
    at Module.require (module.js:364:17)
    at require (module.js:380:17)
    at Object.<anonymous> (c:\app.js:1:77)
    at Module._compile (module.js:456:26)
    at Object.Module._extensions..js (module.js:474:10)
    at Module.load (module.js:356:32)
    at Function.Module._load (module.js:312:12)
    at Function.Module.runMain (module.js:497:10)

c:\>

----------


## cups_of_java

برنامه رو درست نصب نکردی... توی دایرکتوری برنامه npm install express رو اجرا کن. البته اگه npm هم نصب کرده باشی با nodejs ات
اگه نصب نکردی بگرد و راهشو پیدا کن و نصب کن.

در نهایت ممکنه به نصب بقیه وابستگی های برنامت هم احتیاچ پیدا کنی. از هر جا آوردیش باید راه نصبش رو گفته باشه. مثلن اسم برنامه اگه X هست شاید بشه اینطوری نصب کردش:
npm install X

----------


## behnambest2000

مرسی داداش من فایل نصبیشو از سایتش گگرفتم که میگه خودش همه چیزشو نصب میکنه اینم ادرسش 

http://nodejs.org/download/

ولی فک نکنم نصب کرده باشه جون هر چی میگردم نیست . میشه طریقه نصبشو بهم نشون بدی . خودت دانلودش کن و ببین چطوری نصب میشه مرسی

----------


## ravand

> مرسی داداش من فایل نصبیشو از سایتش گگرفتم که میگه خودش همه چیزشو نصب میکنه اینم ادرسش 
> 
> http://nodejs.org/download/
> 
> ولی فک نکنم نصب کرده باشه جون هر چی میگردم نیست . میشه طریقه نصبشو بهم نشون بدی . خودت دانلودش کن و ببین چطوری نصب میشه مرسی


پکیج های node.js با این روش نصب نمیشه شما باید حتما این دستور رو بزنی.


```
npm install express
```

اگه دیدی در هنگام دریافت با اخطاری برخورد کرد از فیل تز شکن یا و  پی ان استفاده کن.
یا میتونی به دوستات بگی اون فایلی که دریافت کردن رو بهت بدن . بعد اون فایل رو بذار توی پوشه ی node_modules

----------


## behnambest2000

مرسی داداش رفت نصب ولی ارور داد 

npm install --save express

اینطور رفتم برا نصب . فک کنم فیلتر باشه چون اررور داد

----------


## ali_orz

> مرسی داداش رفت نصب ولی ارور داد 
> 
> npm install --save express
> 
> اینطور رفتم برا نصب . فک کنم فیلتر باشه چون اررور داد


شما با  Command Prompt  حالت administrator
اینو بزن 
npm install express
اگر نصب کردی که هیچی 
وگرنه چک کن express رو وارد کردی

var express = require('express);

----------

